# Nemesizer



## bubbagrub (Sep 13, 2017)

A new tool for finding out about nemeses:

www.nemesizer.com

Please feel free to report bugs or feature requests here or by email to [email protected].

Here's some examples of the things Nemesizer can help with:

Finding all your nemeses
Finding all the people with no nemeses
Seeing who nemesizes the most people


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2017)

Cool website! I didn't know I had so few European nemeses (and worldwide nemeses - my last comp got rid of more than I expected!)

Quick question: does this auto-update? The last nemesis-finding website didn't update automatically, so it got outdated quite quickly.

E: also, I think this should be an email address

E2: The "Find who I nemesize" section ends up being full of lots of people with one 3x3 average. Would it be possible to make it find people who are *close* to you? Or something to make it a little more interesting


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 13, 2017)

TDM said:


> Cool website!



Thank you! 



TDM said:


> I didn't know I had so few European nemeses (and worldwide nemeses - my last comp got rid of more than I expected!)
> 
> Quick question: does this auto-update? The last nemesis-finding website didn't update automatically, so it got outdated quite quickly.



It doesn't yet, but it will do, soon... 


TDM said:


> E: also, I think this should be an email address



Ah yes -- that's deliberate. It's meant to avoid spambots harvesting the address. Maybe I should just not worry about it, though...



TDM said:


> E2: The "Find who I nemesize" section ends up being full of lots of people with one 3x3 average. Would it be possible to make it find people who are *close* to you? Or something to make it a little more interesting


Yup. That's on the roadmap. An option for now is to sort the results by, for example, how many people they nemesize. E.g., :

http://www.nemesizer.com/index.php?...pe=world&order=inverse_nemeses&direction=down

So it's effectively showing you the best people you nemesize...


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Yup. That's on the roadmap. An option for now is to sort the results by, for example, how many people they nemesize. E.g., :
> 
> http://www.nemesizer.com/index.php?...pe=world&order=inverse_nemeses&direction=down
> 
> So it's effectively showing you the best people you nemesize...


Ooh, that's good!

... sorry if I'm being blind but where's the button for that? Or do I have to change the URL?


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 13, 2017)

TDM said:


> Ooh, that's good!
> 
> ... sorry if I'm being blind but where's the button for that? Or do I have to change the URL?



It's just a sorting -- so you should see a drop-down list for sort orders, and in that you select "Number of people nemesized".


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> It's just a sorting -- so you should see a drop-down list for sort orders, and in that you select "Number of people nemesized".


Yep, I totally missed that. I have no idea why or how... thanks.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 13, 2017)

What's a nemesis? Why is Feliks my only nemesis?

edit: i found the about page: "A nemesis is someone who has a better official result than you in every event you have officially participated in (both average and single)."
edit 2: haha somehow my blind single and my 2x2 average keep me safe from the other people


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 13, 2017)

I sorted people I nemesize by number of people nemesized and the first result was Magomed Bashtaev, 2016BASH02, who has competed in feet and I haven't, so I can't possibly nemesize him. Nice tool though otherwise.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 13, 2017)

Cool tool. I can't believe I only have 9 nemeses world wide. Maybe that's a bug?


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 14, 2017)

Very very nice website! I really like it! 



mark49152 said:


> Cool tool. I can't believe I only have 9 nemeses world wide. Maybe that's a bug?



Well, looking at your profile, you're already 77th in the world for Multiblind, meaning only 76 people are possible nemeses based on just one event. It's unlikely that many of these people have competed at all in the other 11 events you've competed in, and if they have, it seems quite unlikely that they'd be better than you are at all of them (especially 4BLD and 5BLD).


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 14, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Well, looking at your profile, you're already 77th in the world for Multiblind, meaning only 76 people are possible nemeses based on just one event. It's unlikely that many of these people have competed at all in the other 11 events you've competed in, and if they have, it seems quite unlikely that they'd be better than you are at all of them (especially 4BLD and 5BLD).


Yeah I guess it's the combination of events. Maybe it's because I took up clock


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 14, 2017)

Tfw you nemesize Fridrich and Thai


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 14, 2017)

This should probably go in the odd stats thread but since we're talking about nemeses, how many people have completed all wca events (single and averages) but still have a nemesis? Eg 2015QUAN03 has 2 nemeses despite completing all events

EDIT: wait why does the program say that Kevin Gerhardt nemesises Ng Jia Quan when kevin's feet mean is 1:30 and jia quan's feet mean is sub-40?


----------



## asacuber (Sep 14, 2017)

holy crud pyraminx single saves the day :O

i have like 4 nemeses


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 14, 2017)

I've completed all events and yet have 4 nemeses. Pretty bad. Is anybody worse than me on that?


----------



## Gomorrite (Sep 14, 2017)

301 people have no nemeses!

Kevin Hays' has 1 nemesis, do I need to say who?


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 14, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I sorted people I nemesize by number of people nemesized and the first result was Magomed Bashtaev, 2016BASH02, who has competed in feet and I haven't, so I can't possibly nemesize him. Nice tool though otherwise.


Ah! This is just a database update issue. At the time I got the WCA database export (4th September), Magomed's feet result (from 1st-2nd September) had not been included.

My plan is to have auto-update of the data once a week, ish, which I should get working in the next week or so, but for now the data is slightly out of date (10 days, right now).



guysensei1 said:


> EDIT: wait why does the program say that Kevin Gerhardt nemesises Ng Jia Quan when kevin's feet mean is 1:30 and jia quan's feet mean is sub-40?



Hmm... I can't reproduce this -- it looks to me as though the system thinks Ng Jia Quan's nemeses are Antoine and Henri:

http://www.nemesizer.com/index.php?person=2015QUAN03&region_type=world&mode=standard

And here's its view on the comparison between Ng and Kevin:

http://www.nemesizer.com/stats.php?...e=world&person1=2013GERH01&person2=2015QUAN03


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 14, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Hmm... I can't reproduce this -- it looks to me as though the system thinks Ng Jia Quan's nemeses are Antoine and Henri:
> 
> http://www.nemesizer.com/index.php?person=2015QUAN03&region_type=world&mode=standard
> 
> ...


That's weird, i could've sworn i saw that but now it shows correctly


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 14, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> That's weird, i could've sworn i saw that but now it shows correctly


Let's just call it a glitch in the matrix...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 14, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Ah! This is just a database update issue. At the time I got the WCA database export (4th September), Magomed's feet result (from 1st-2nd September) had not been included.


Didn't think about that possibility, oops.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 14, 2017)

Just a small (unimportant) question: why is it spelt with a z instead of an s?


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 14, 2017)

no nemeses because of that stupid pyra single  could we possibly have a list of the fastest people we nemesize (by sum of ranks or kinch ranks)? i think that would be pretty interesting


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 14, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> Just a small (unimportant) question: why is it spelt with a z instead of an s?



Oh, just becauze...


----------



## applezfall (Sep 14, 2017)

lol I somehow just have 46 nemesis in the world,25 in Europe,and 0 in the country


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 14, 2017)

11 nemesises whooo!
#Feetsingle

also ayy, none of my nemesises have nemesises. I only have good quality nemesises.

Rami or Henri is going to be the hardest to unnemesisize i think


----------



## asacuber (Sep 15, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've completed all events and yet have 4 nemeses. Pretty bad. Is anybody worse than me on that?


I don't know about all but:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2017koli01 has participated in 17 events and still has 32 nemeses


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thought that said meme. I have 49 nemesī?


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Sep 15, 2017)

if i get one wr, no nemesez, right?


----------



## applezfall (Sep 15, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> if i get one wr, no nemesez, right?


yes


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 15, 2017)

New feature, suggested by Daniel Sheppard: country nemeses:

http://www.nemesizer.com/stats.php?tab=5


----------



## asacuber (Sep 27, 2017)

1 more nemeses added to my list: lukasz burliga

my sadness has no bounds


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 29, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 11 nemesises whooo!
> #Feetsingle
> 
> also ayy, none of my nemesises have nemesises. I only have good quality nemesises.
> ...


yeah sub10

And actually, Evan is going to be harder than Henri, as Henri has a beatable FMC mean.

Results from my nemesises that I can probably beat
And it's all in either Feet, FMC, OH, or MBLD as I knocked out both of my Megaminx nemesises (Callum and Erik).
So I need to learn FMC NISS/Insertion stuff
and get good and OH and Feet again
and get decentish at MBLD outright


Spoiler: Results



42.04/45.35 Feet
5p 37:27 MBLD
DRL

33.33 FMC
HG

41.26/47.56 Feet
4p 28:33 MBLD
BH

40.29/50.29 Feet
30/32.67 FMC
DW

40.71/54.85 Feet
LW

12.26/15.11 OH
34.73/39.10 Feet
RS

35.00 FMC
5p 47:50 MBLD
LC

34.00 FMC
AC

11.90/15.52 OH
39.76/47.42 Feet
EL


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Sep 29, 2017)

Can i print out a sheet of names for my nemesizes?


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 29, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've completed all events and yet have 4 nemeses. Pretty bad. Is anybody worse than me on that?


Mememe

yes, I have 7


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm going to be getting a clock average tomorrow, so I went through my list of nemeses to see who would drop off... I found none. It seems every one of my nemeses is good at clock


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow that's pretty cool I have 12 Nemeses and I Nemesize 73,464 people

Super confusing to learn the words for each of them though


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 29, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Super confusing name words though



Not sure what you mean...?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 29, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Not sure what you mean...?


Sorry, I meant the whole deal with spelling/pronouncing nemesizer and nemesis, and also that some people were spelling it differently, it's just kind of confusing learning them at first.


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 29, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Sorry, I meant the whole deal with spelling/pronouncing nemesizer and nemesis, and also that some people were spelling it differently, it's just kind of confusing learning them at first.


Ah!  Yes, I see what you mean.


----------



## G2013 (Oct 5, 2017)

Shivam Bansal and Ainesh Sevellaraja, I'm coming for you


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 5, 2017)

The first person I was in the "people who nearly nemesize you" section was Feliks Zemdegs.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> The first person I was in the "people who nearly nemesize you" section was Feliks Zemdegs.


Huh, me too. I'm (obviously) slower than Faz on everything and I haven't done feet, so how is this possible?


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 5, 2017)

I assume if you do have nemeses then "show who nearly..." will also contain people who nemesize you. It seems like Feliks is first in the list because it's sorted by 3x3 single for whatever reason.


----------



## bubbagrub (Oct 5, 2017)

1973486 said:


> I assume if you do have nemeses then "show who nearly..." will also contain people who nemesize you.



Right. I should probably have it either remove (or highlight somehow) people who are your actual nemeses.



1973486 said:


> It seems like Feliks is first in the list because it's sorted by 3x3 single for whatever reason.



hmm... Ah no, it's sorted by how many events the person beats you in, and then if lots of people beat you in the same number of events, those are sorted by the biggest gap in ranks for a single event -- i.e., how much they beat you by in an event, or if they don't beat you in any event, then how close they get to beating you.

In many cases, this ends up meaning that the most important event in determining the sort order is your worst event.

So in this case, I think it's because of one-handed single that Feliks comes top of the list.

*Edit: I've modified it now:*

1) It no longer includes actual nemeses when you select "Show who nearly nemesizes me".
2) I think the ordering had a bug in it, and is more sensible now.

Interestingly, now @Competition Cuber 's top two "nearly nemeses" are Kunal Oak and Mats Valk, both of whom have identical Skewb ranks which is the only event they don't beat @Competition Cuber in...


----------



## asacuber (Jul 11, 2019)

Why is the site down?


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 11, 2019)

asacuber said:


> Why is the site down?



Hmmm... Looks fine to me. Can you try again?

Just in case you have the wrong URL, it's http://www.nemesizer.com


----------



## asacuber (Jul 11, 2019)

oh, wait looks like my antivirus was blocking it lol. i made an exception haha


----------

